# Mexican fattys



## tonelamb (Jan 4, 2015)

Did a couple of Mexican fattys for the new year. They were an absolute hit.


----------



## tonelamb (Jan 4, 2015)

1 lb ground beef with fajita seasoning mixed in.












IMG_20141228_131327.jpg



__ tonelamb
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## tonelamb (Jan 4, 2015)

Refried beans!!!













IMG_20141228_131559.jpg



__ tonelamb
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## tonelamb (Jan 4, 2015)

Roasted yellow and Anaheim chili's













IMG_20141228_132006.jpg



__ tonelamb
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## disco (Jan 4, 2015)

I love this site because people like you keep coming up with new ideas!








Disco


----------



## tonelamb (Jan 4, 2015)

Sauted onions and garlic












IMG_20141228_132106.jpg



__ tonelamb
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## tonelamb (Jan 4, 2015)

Cheese and Sliced corn tortillas












IMG_20141228_132349.jpg



__ tonelamb
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## tonelamb (Jan 4, 2015)

Rice












IMG_20141228_132449.jpg



__ tonelamb
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## timberjet (Jan 4, 2015)

Q-view? Great idea and nice looking stuff there.


----------



## tonelamb (Jan 4, 2015)

And finally rolled up ready for the smoker!!I never got a finished pic,they were gone so fast. The taste was out of sight!













IMG_20141228_132935.jpg



__ tonelamb
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## tonelamb (Jan 4, 2015)

Ya I messed up and never got the Q-view. Had a few to many friends over and lots of IPA flowing


----------



## timberjet (Jan 4, 2015)

It happens. You are forgiven just this once. haha....


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Jan 4, 2015)

tonelamb said:


> Rice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume the rice was cooked before you added to your fatty?


----------



## tonelamb (Jan 4, 2015)

Why did my posts double and triple up? New to this site. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## tonelamb (Jan 4, 2015)

Ya it was fully cooked. I should have made the red Mexican rice.


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Jan 4, 2015)

tonelamb said:


> Why did my posts double and triple up? New to this site. Am I doing something wrong?


try refreshing your browser.  I am only seeing each photo/comment once.


----------



## tonelamb (Jan 4, 2015)

Ya that worked, thanks


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice combination of ingredients - I'm going to have to try this in the near future.  I'll probably use New Mexico Hatch Green chilis instead of Anaheims.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 4, 2015)

Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> Nice combination of ingredients - I'm going to have to try this in the near future.  I'll probably use New Mexico Hatch Green chilis instead of Anaheims.


I sure wish I could get those here in eastern Washington. I love me some Hatch chille's


----------



## tonelamb (Jan 4, 2015)

Any kind of roasted chili's will work great. Oh I forgot,I put a few roasted jalapeños in there too.


----------



## tonelamb (Jan 4, 2015)

here's a picture of the mexican fattys italian fattys and breakfast fattys i did for new years!!!! 













IMG_20141231_120435311_HDR.jpg



__ tonelamb
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## tonelamb (Jan 4, 2015)

you will like them Tucson they are awesome.[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Jan 4, 2015)

tonelamb said:


> you will like them Tucson they are awesome.[emoji]128077[/emoji]


They look great - definetly on my list to do!


----------



## atldust (Sep 10, 2017)

How long and at what temp did you do this?  Love the idea. Thanks


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 11, 2017)

ATL this is an old thread(2015). I would say probably at 240 - 250 until the internal is 165. About 2.5 to 3 hrs. 

Chris.


----------



## atldust (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes I was hoping there was still a chance for a response. Thank you for your time and answer.


----------



## tonelamb (Sep 20, 2017)

Ya your pretty much spot on gmc!! 
I haven't looked at this thread in quite a while


----------

